# Panera Bread's "Baked Egg Soufflés" recipe?



## shakeandbake

I bought a Panera Bread Baked Egg Soufflé today and was impressed with the taste and overall look of this item. I would like to try and make these, and wanted to see if anyone has developed a recipe. You can get a description from the website: Panera Bread › Menu & Nutrition › Baked Egg Soufflés

I purchased a recipe that claims to emulate them well on topsecretrecipes.com, but I haven't tried it out yet. It uses Pillsbury Crescent Roll dough, but I would rather make them from scratch.

If you haven't tried a Bake Egg Soufflé, I recommend you run out and do it tomorrow AM! If you have a recipe, please post.


----------



## shroomgirl

they are wonderful....I'd go with puff dough, eggs cream possibly extra egg yolks....then the goo...cheese, bacon, artichokes, spinach.
RICH and I am usually the last one to use that word.


----------



## castironchef

That looks great. Can't wait to try one.

However, I had to laugh at the name. 

"Baked Egg Soufflé?" 

How could you make a soufflé without eggs, or without baking? :chef: :chef: 

I know. I know. It's all marketing. But really!


----------



## jennykhughes

I tried the cresent roll dough and it is not even close to Panera's - don't waste your time. They are incredibly yummy so I am still trying. Keep us posted if you are successful.


----------



## techkim

No the cresent roll dough is NOT it. I started with the frozen puff pastery and its close but not quite it. I am thinking its more of a sweeten cresent dough. I am going to make myself. 
Man these things are SO SO good. My mom and dad found them and at 4 bucks a pop I know I can find something real close. Plus they are really easy to make. I got the right size pans at Michael's craft store (used 40% coupon thank you very much). 

I also think the red might be more primento rather than bell pepper. It just doesn't have the bell taster too me. Also what is with them saying there is tabasco in it. I don't taste that do any of you?


----------



## aprilb

then what? A custard mix like a quiche or a fluffy souffle mix on top of the fillings or?

No, never had one, but they look good.

From the way it looks I'm guessing a "real" croissant dough, not those little do it yourself crescent packages. I've done layered danish by hand and boy is it time intensive. It's worth it in the long run, but jeez!

Plus you have to allow for the fact that it rises like mad. The very first time I made them they started out the size of a pre-proofed french baguette...about 2 inches in diameter. I filled them (about 3 inches across with filling) and after proofing and then baking they looked like beached whales! LOL! I mean, they were HUGE!!! It never said THAT in the recipe!

I suppose if you can get close using a pre-packaged item then it might be worth your time to use it. Maybe you can find a bakery that makes them from scratch (of course you'd have to see if the end product was any good) and see if you can buy a couple of unbaked ones as an experiment.

You got my curiosity piqued! I'm hungry now and it's breakfast and not a souffle to be found! <wah!>

April


----------



## techkim

The egg texture is still a little off also. I tried fluffy egg whites then adding the yokes. Taste fine but not quite the right texture as they make.

Yes making cresent dough is time comsuming but I know I can make a lot and freeze it for later use.


----------



## phatch

I've seen two copycat recipes for this on the web. One is more quiche-like using a par-scrambled egg ( for lack of any other term that occurs to me) with some added cream and milk. This is purported to be the TopSecretRecipes version but it seems out of character for Todd Wilbur in my experience. The other uses whipped egg whites, then folding in the yolks and solids. Maybe the yolks need a little cream in the whipped version to stand in for the bechamel most souffles use. 

FWIW, I made a quiche-version this AM. not bad, though a little denser than I'd prefer. I also think it needs some gentle herbal punch. Maybe some chervil or fines herbes in a small pinch or so. 

The tabasco is probably used in place of pepper in a small quantity. The pepper grains might look/mouthfeel out of place in the finished dish. White pepper would be an easy alternative too.

Phil


----------



## techkim

that's it the eggs are more dence in these copycat recipes. I am trying to figure out how to get the eggs more fluffly. I use white pepper all the time now. Its so good. I love the flavor with out the pieces.


----------



## twinmom67

I would like to make this egg souffle for a crowd....basically a brunch casserole. Has anyone mastered the taste of the Panera souffle? Thanks!


----------



## tangy

I have actually had this from Panera and it really is pretty good


----------



## phatch

I don't think it will cook so well as a casserole. You won't get the puffy bread throughout, mostly on the edges. The eggs will cook faster on the edges so you'll have done-ness issues. 

You want individual cups to serve from too as unmolding is problematic if you used a large muffin tin.


----------



## kcz

Here's the Top Secret version:

Top Secret Recipes Revealed - ABC News

I looked all over the internet and can't find an official Panera recipe. The Panera cookbook doesn't even have it. The Panera site says they use a "sweet pastry dough" so I can see why the Pillsbury crescents aren't right.


----------



## omee

Try separating all the eggs then mixing all the ingredients into the yolks and set aside.  Beat the egg whites until they are almost stiff and fold into the egg yolk mixture.  The souffles come out fluffy and light and the spinach and artichokes are suspended nicely in it.  I also used puff pastry which was easy and almost came out identical to Panera's.


----------



## anna banana

Could they be using a danish dough? That's what we use at the coffee shop to make our chocolate croissants.



KCZ said:


> <snip>
> I looked all over the internet and can't find an official Panera recipe. The Panera cookbook doesn't even have it. The Panera site says they use a "sweet pastry dough" so I can see why the Pillsbury crescents aren't right.


----------



## krissy059

I eat these every Sunday with my family (I get the ham and swiss).  I think it is just egg whites.  No yolks.  The color is very pale in the ones with no yellow cheese.


----------



## chrifar

I was thinking it used a croissant recipe for the crust. By far my favorite restaurant breakfast.


----------



## lindo264

Try puff pastry in the freezer section.


----------



## meginkc

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Recipes/story?id=4310959&page=1#.TvThuNRSQUE this has a recipe... i'm going to give it a try this weekend i think.


----------



## balicea

Hey Meginck, how did that reciept come out? I have been trying to figure out how to make these souffles as well!


----------



## lapouka

I've used that recipe. Eh. It was good but not Panera good. The crescent roll crust was too sweet. I wouldn't mind trying it again with the same filling but using puff pastry instead.


----------



## amateur21

I found this online and thought I'd share:

Panera Bread's Spinach Artichoke Baked Egg Souffle

Panera Bread's Baked Egg Souffles are delicious little gourmet Hot Pockets. Encased in buttery crescent dough is this top secret version of the egg, cheese, spinach and artichoke filling for a nice morning munchie that will impress everyone. And they're easier to make than they look, since we use pre-made Pillsbury Crescent dough.

Just make sure when you unroll the dough that you don't separate it into triangles. Instead you'll pinch the dough together along the diagonal perforations to make four rectangles. When the dough is rolled out, you can line four buttered ramekins with it, and then fill each one with the secret egg mixture.

This recipe clones the spinach artichoke souffle, but if you're a fan of the spinach and bacon version, check out the Tidbits below for that easy variation.

*Ingredients:*








3 tablespoons frozen spinach, thawed







3 tablespoons minced artichoke hearts







2 teaspoons minced onion







1 teaspoon minced red bell pepper







5 eggs







2 tablespoons milk







2 tablespoons heavy cream







¼ cup shredded cheddar cheese







¼ cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese







1 tablespoon shredded Parmesan cheese







¼ teaspoon salt







1 8-ounce tube Pillsbury Crescent butter flake dough







melted butter







¼ cup shredded Asiago cheese

*Directions:*








Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.








Combine spinach, artichoke hearts, onion, and red bell pepper in a small bowl. Add 2 tablespoons of water, cover bowl with plastic wrap and poke a few holes in the plastic. Microwave on high for 3 minutes.








Beat 4 eggs. Mix in milk, cream, cheddar cheese, Jack cheese, Parmesan, and salt. Stir in spinach, artichoke, onion, and bell pepper.








Microwave egg mixture for 30 seconds on high, and then stir it. Do this 4 to 5 more times or until you have a very runny scrambled egg mixture. This process will tighten up the eggs enough so that the dough won't sink into the eggs when it's folded over.








Unroll and separate the crescent dough into four rectangles. In other words, don't tear the dough along the perforations that make triangles. Instead, pinch the dough together along those diagonal perforations so that you have four rectangles. Use some flour on the dough and roll across the width of the rectangle with a rolling pin so that each piece of dough stretches out into a square that is approximately 6 inches by 6 inches.








Brush melted butter inside four 4-inch baking dishes or ramekins. Line each ramekin with the dough, then spoon equal amounts of egg mixture into each ramekin. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon of asiago cheese on top of the egg mixture in each ramekin, and then gently fold the dough over the mixture.








Beat the last egg in a small bowl, then brush beaten egg over the top of the dough in each ramekin.








Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until dough is brown. Remove from oven and cool for 5 minutes, then carefully remove the soufflés from each ramekin and serve hot.


----------



## chantillylace

It IS a croissant dough (if you look at the ingredients on the Panera Bread website, it specifically says "croissant dough"). If you have ever tried a REAL croissant from a bakery, it tastes nothing like a commercial crescent roll. I think you would be better off with a puff pastry, it will not be the same, but better than with a commercial roll. If you could find a better croissant dough, that would work better.

I do love Panera's souffles. They are amazing, so delicate and yet they are very filling. They are definitely my favorite restaurant breakfast, my favorite is the bacon and spinach one...it is the cheesiest, even cheesier than the 4 cheese one, which is odd. The 4 cheese was not even that cheesy. The spinach artichoke is also very very good. The spinach adds a nice color, but you really don't taste it so don't be afraid to try the spinach ones, even if you don't really like spinach. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## mackenziefuspot

they are SO SO good, sometimes it doesnt pay to duplicate a recipe.  I always buy two or three at a time cut them into  quarters freeze, what I don't eat, and enjoy the pieces whenever I get the urge. Problem solved. LOL


----------



## williams

shroomgirl said:


> they are wonderful....I'd go with puff dough, eggs cream possibly extra egg yolks....then the goo...cheese, bacon, artichokes, spinach.
> RICH and I am usually the last one to use that word.


You missed correcting them that it is actually called 'Bread Co.' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif I'm just being a facetious St Louisan


----------



## phatch

After this thread cropped up again, I decided to give these another shot.

In my earlier comments about Todd Wilbur and the technique of this recipe, I thought it looked oddly fussy for how he normally copies these dishes, specifically the microwave par scrambling step. And I know I didn't do it that way last time.

But with evidence that this was Todd's real directions,I did try the microwave directions this time and it makes a difference I wouldn't have believed. As I recall, I just did them in a nonstick pan the first time as it didn't seem an important distinction then. It puffs much more and is a lighter product than the last time where it was too dense.

I'm thinking it's because heat is not so directional as in a pan and with the added milk and cream, you capture some steam bubbles to help lift it.

I used up some sausage and cheese I had on hand rather than the vegetables.





  








IMG_20121103_090515.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 3, 2012












  








IMG_20121103_091044.jpg




__
phatch


__
Nov 3, 2012


----------



## milehighroxy

Genuine Panera Baker here...

Egg souffles....It’s basically a cheese enriched bechamel sauce that has raw eggs and fillings blended into it. It’s a pre-made mix, so of course there are stabilizers in it, no preservatives or artificial ingredients though. The cheeses in the mix include cream cheese, mild chedder, and Pecorino Romano. The artichoke and bacon souffles have shredded asiago cheese on top before the dough is folded over. 

As for the dough: it’s a traditional croissant dough. The same dough we use for our artisan pastries


----------



## phatch

Well, that pretty much describes a cheese souffle base, which isn't surprising.

Still, Wilbur's recipe works fairly well in its own right though I think the texture is more eggy and not quite so souffle-like.


----------



## loretta minet

Try using a little heavy cream,


----------



## monne

So, how about the new Sausage and Gouda Egg Souffle? I am an at home cook with no experience with souffles. Any help?


----------



## jpndeaton

Thanks to the Panera Bakery Chef!  Yes, I have LOVED these souffles for a year now and I knew it was a croissant pastry but couldn't figure out the egg mixture.  Don't think I will ever make it like Panera but will have fun trying!  Really loved seeing others who are a little obsessed with this creation.


----------



## phatch

Monne said:


> So, how about the new Sausage and Gouda Egg Souffle? I am an at home cook with no experience with souffles. Any help?


Just use sausage and gouda. Use the cheese amount listed, in the original. Sausage, mix in coooked sausage as the original recipe did it's solids. That's about all the adaptation you need. I'd still use some parm to punch up the cheese impact, but an aged gouda would work just as well for the parm/asiago addition.


----------



## toleang72

I think you're lucky to get that many souffles.  Our store is just weird about it and only bakes 4 of any kind at a time, and even if you pre-order (call ahead for carry-out), they sometimes promise you a certain quantity and when you get there, they won't sell them to you!  HOWEVER--I do know that some of these ideas on how to cook are kind of off, because ONE thing I have found out from the stingy store is that they TAKE 20  MINUTES TO COOK!!  So there is ONE 'secret' revealed!!

Now, I eat these embarrassingly often (embarrassingly because I don't normally patronize places that treat customers this way, but they ARE very good). So here are my thoughts hoping that someone who's a more expert cook can make sense of this and maybe develop a recipe!!  It is ABSOLUTELY a flakey dough--there are layers at the top of the pastry.  It is a square dough piece since there are always four 'corners' covering most of the egg mixture.  I'd also think it's a high temp since they are pretty dark brown and sometimes close to burned.  I would not think there's any need to pre-cook to avoid it being soggy, since the under layer near the bottom is VERY thin (as opposed to the thickly puffed sides), so I'd think it DOES soak in to the bottom layer.  It's not an overly fluffy filling, either--I'd say less fluffy than an omelet, in fact.  I'd compare it to the texture of eggs in quiche--maybe it is baking in an oven that changes the texture?? (I cook, but not much experience with breakfast dishes).  The seasonings for the fillings to me is not the critical element; I think it is the dough.  It is not like Pillsbury crescent rolls and frozen puff pastry has no flavor, and Panera's bread has a terrific taste.  I have wondered if it is a brioche dough or something (since I don't really know what brioche tastes like), and maybe then 'treated' like a puff pastry by layering the dough with butter???

Good luck to all of you bakers--hope this helped & someone comes up with it, since I crave these and have such an uncooperative store!!


----------



## phatch

Try the linked recipe, it works pretty well.


----------



## jamfull

I don't know that this is a copy cat of Panera's Souffle but these are just delicious and I'm really fond of Panera. If you're not in St. Louis, you can't get provel. Just use more Cheddar or maybe a shredded Jack would work well. I vary the ingredients according to what leftovers I have. Salmon, with a dollop of cream cheese mixed with scallions, red pepper and cheddar is also delicious.

*Mini Quiche*

_Makes 24_

Preheat over to 375°

*Ingredients*

· 2 C Whipping Cream

· 12 large eggs

· 1 tablespoon thyme leaves, chopped

· 2 teaspoon kosher salt

· 1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

· 1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

· Cooking spray

· 2 Pkgs. Pepperidge Farm frozen puff pastry sheets, thawed according to package directions 

· Flour, as needed for rolling out the dough

· 1 Cup Provel

· 1 Cup Sharp Cheddar

· ½ Cup thawed frozen chopped spinach, squeezed dry 

· ½ Cup chopped artichokes

Smoked Chicken Breasts, sliced thin and chopped, about 1 cup. 

Spray muffin tin with non stick spray. Unwrap the frozen puff pastry and lay on cookie sheet until thawed, about 15 minutes. Roll out on floured surface to a slightly larger rectangle. Cut each of the sheets of puff pastry into 6 pieces. Stretch slightly to put into a muffin tin, leaving corners out.

Mix spinach and artichokes in a bowl, put 2 teasp of the mix in the bottom of each pastry lined tin. Add 2 teasp each, Chicken, cheddar and provel.

Mix Eggs, Whipping Cream and seasonings. Beat well. Pour into muffin tins over ingredients. Fold in the corners of the pastry dough loosley over the top of the eggs. You can brush the pastry with milk or an egg wash, made with 1 egg and 1 T water. Bake at 375° for about 20 minutes, until golden brown and set.


----------



## peleskitchen

I was thinking about this while doing my morning routine. I wonder what would happen if I used puff pastry and then covered the par-cooked egg and beshemel mixture with pop over batter.

Thoughts?


----------

